# Italian Sausage With Sweet Vermouth Sauce



## kokopuffs (Aug 4, 2000)

Boil then fry the Italian sausages as usual. During the last 10 minutes of frying add chopped onions to the vessel and cover to sweat.

Once sweated add the sweet vermouth (1/3 C per sausage as alot of sweet vermouth is required for good flavor), julienne of ginger, pinch of rosemary, two dashes of Worcestershire sauce and bring to boil. Lower flame and reduce the mixture about halfway before removing sausages; then, reduce further. Pour over the sausage and serve.


----------



## mofo1 (Oct 15, 2000)

Man, that sounds really good kokopuffs. I will definitely try that one.


----------



## suzanne (May 26, 2001)

I just bought a pair of fresh "Colombian chorizo" today. I have no idea what makes them different from any other chorizo, except that they're fresh. Maybe I'll try this will them -- it looks awfully good!


----------



## marmalady (Apr 19, 2001)

Suzanne, all the Latin countries make their own versions of chorizo; the spicing of the sausage is usually what differentiates it from another country's. I've seen both fresh and smoked/dried chorizo from all the Central American and some of the South American countries.


----------



## cape chef (Jul 31, 2000)

Kokopuffs,

I would definatly call that a "fusion"style sausage dish.

Interesting combo of ingredients.


----------

